# Favorite Symphonic Movements



## pokemonman

In this thread, you need merely list your favorite movements from any number symphonies. List as many as you want. You may have ties if you really feel it necessary. Think carefully. Make your list as varied as possible. Add as much information (such as full composer name, number of symphony, opus number, title of movement, etc.) If you really want, you may upload mp3's. My list might be the following:

1. Antonin Dvorák -- Symphony No. 9 in E Minor, Op. 95, IV. Allegro con Fuoco

2. Dmitry Shostakovich -- Symphony No. 5 in D Minor, Op. 47, IV. Allegro non Troppo

3. Antonin Dvorák -- Symphony No. 9 in E Minor, Op. 95, III. Molto Vivace

4. Ludwig van Beethoven -- Symphony No. 9 in D Minor, Op. 125, I. Allegro ma non Troppo

5. Ludwig van Beethoven -- Symphony No. 5 in C Minor, Op. 67, I. Allegro con Brio

6. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky -- Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64, I. Andante, Allegro con Anima

7. Felix Mendelssohn -- Symphony No. 4 in A Major, Op. 90, IV. Saltarello, Presto

8. Sergey Rachmaninov -- Symphony No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 27, II. Allegro Molto

9. Franz Schubert -- Symphony No. 9 in C Major, D. 944, I. Andante, Allegro ma non Troppo

10. Ludwig van Beethoven -- Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Op. 68, III. Allegro

11. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart -- Symphony No. 25 in G Minor, K. 183, I. Allegro con Brio

12. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky -- Symphony No. 4 in F Minor, Op. 36, IV. Finale, Allegro con Fuoco

13. Felix Mendelssohn -- Symphony No. 1 in C Minor, Op. 11, IV. Allegro con Fuoco

14. Sergey Prokofiev -- Symphony No. 7 in C Sharp Minor, Op. 131, I. Moderato

15. Gustav Mahler -- Symphony No. 5 in C Sharp Minor, II. Stürmisch Bewegt, mit Größter Vehemenz


----------



## Weston

My first thought was - how do you separate the movements of a symphony. It should be taken as a complete work. But that's not always true I think. There are many symphonies I like only parts of. My favorite single movements out of context will probably be like most others. Let's see:

Beethoven - No. 9, movement 4. This movement is close to a religious experience for me. Plenty more Beethoven movements move me too, of course.

Brahms - No. 4, movement 1. This is Brahms saying farewell.

Bruckner - No. 9, movement 2. This is awesome, ominous, and memorable. I wonder if it inspired Holst's _Mars_.

Mozart - No. 39, movement 3. I have always stated I don't like Mozart very much, but this one movement, if played fast enough gets me going. It's not a very famous Mozart symphony, but this movement is the one that is leading me to finally "get" Mozart. I love the itchy, itchy rhythm of the strings

There's many many more.


----------



## Conor71

Some of my favourites:

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 In Eb Major, Op. 82 - III. Allegro Molto
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 In D Minor, Op. 104 - I. Allegro Molto Moderato
Brahms: Symphony No. 3 In F Major, Op. 90 - III. Poco Allegretto
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 In C# Minor - IV. Adagietto, Sehr Langsam
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 In C Minor, "Resurrection" - V. Mit Aufschwung, Aber Nicht Eilen
Schumann: Symphony No. 3 In Eb Major, Op. 97, "Rhenish" - I. Lebhaft

These are stand-out movements from symphonies that really move me


----------



## Mirror Image

A few of mine. This is very hard:

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - III. Romanza
Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony - III. Scherzo
Nielsen: Symphony No. 2 - IV. Allegro sanguineo
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - II. Scherzo
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - III. Adagio Langsam, feierlich
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - II. Adagio Sehr feierlich
Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - II. Scherzo - Allergro Moderato
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - I. Trauermarsch
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 - IV. Adagietto
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - II. Allegro
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 - I. Allegretto
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 - III. Adagio
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - III. Allegro giocoso - Poco meno presto
Brahms: Symphony No. 3 - III. Poco allegretto
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 - V. Finale: Allegro con fuoco
Langgaard: Symphony No. 1 - I. Braendinger og Solglimt (Surf and Glimpses of Sun): Maestoso
Bantock: A Celtic Symphony - V. Largamente maestoso
Elgar: Symphony No. 2 - II. Larghetto


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven No. 5: Last movement
Beethoven No. 7: Slow movement and finale
Berlioz SF: Reveries/passions et Un Bal. 
Mendelssohn No. 3: First movement
Brahms No. 4: I love every movement, but there is one special moment in 3rd, which makes me wet. 
Brahms No. 1: First movement, especially opening.
Schumann No. 1: First movement
Haydn No. 53: 4rd movement
Recently: Sibelus No. 2, First movement

I won't mention Mozart, it's impossible to choose just few favourties.


----------



## LvB

Oy vey, this is impossible!  So, an arbitrary limitation to a baker's dozen, and no more than one per composer, the central criterion being that I'm most aware of having hummed or whistled something from the chosen movement fairly frequently recently....

1) Rubinstein, #2 in C Major, Op. 42, "Ocean," mvt. 7
2) Beethoven, #9 in d minor, Op. 125, mvt. 1
3) Raichl, #2, mvt. 4
4) Creston, #2, mvt. 2
5) Bruckner, #8 in c minor, mvt. 4
6) Mahler, #6 in a minor, mvt. 4
7) Zweers, #3, "Aan mijn Vaderland," mvt. 2
8) Shostakovich, # 15 in a minor, mvt. 4
9) Sulek, #6, mvt. 2
10) Prokofiev, #5, mvt. 3
11) Haydn, #44 in e minor, 'Trauer," mvt. 1
12) Schumann, #1 in B-Flat Major, Op. 38, mvt. 1
13) Schubert, #9 in C Major, mvt. 2

Oh, man, I've had to leave out a great many, too many.... Okay, that's it; if the next one of these is 'Your favorite 37 consecutive measures in a symphony,' I'm giving up!


----------



## World Violist

LvB said:


> Oy vey, this is impossible!


I couldn't agree with you more on that one...

Mahler 2 finale
Mahler 6 andante and finale
Mahler 8 II
Mahler 9 finale
Sibelius 3 II
Sibelius 6 I
Sibelius 7 
Beethoven 3 II
Brahms 2 I
Haydn 88 finale
Bruckner 4 finale
Bruckner 8 III

I'll think of more, surely, but it's too late at night to think of very many...


----------



## Rondo

Aramis said:


> Brahms No. 1: First movement, especially opening.


Oh! If you had selected the 4th movement I would have been right there with you. It's tough for me to select any single movements out of a symphony, but if I had to it would be that and the Allegretto from Beethoven's 7th--it defines the entire work.


----------



## teccomin

Beethoven 7th, 2nd mov
Beethoven 6th, 5th mov
Dvorak 9th, 2nd and 4th mov
Brahms 4th, 2nd mov
Bruckner 4th, 4th mov
Bruckner 7th, 1th mov
Bruckner 9th, 2nd mov
Mahler 1st, 3rd mov
Mahler 9th, 1st mov
Prok 5th, 2nd mov
Berlioz, 1st, 2nd and 4th


----------



## starry

No particular order

Schumann 3rd - last
Beethoven 9th - 1
Beethoven 3rd - 1
Beethoven 6th - last
Mozart 41st - 2nd
Haydn 97 - 3
Brahms 4th - 2
Bruckner 7th - 1
Mozart 34 - 2
Elgar 1st - 2
Tchaikovsky 5 - 2 or 4
Franck - last
Schubert 9 - 2
Mendelssohn 4th - 4
Sibelius 5th - last
Haydn 48 - 1
Brahms 2 - 4

There's a few, no doubt quite a few others I could add.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Any list I make will likely include all the movements of a small number of symphonies.


----------



## Serenade

I agree with emiellucifuge, mostly I like Symphonies in their entirity but there are a few:

Vaughan-Williams - A Sea Symphony Mvt. 1
Arnold - Symphony No. 5 Mvt. 2
Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique - Mvt. 2
Beethoven - Symphony 6 Mvt. 1
Dvorak - Symphony 9 - Mvt. 2


----------



## starry

Jess said:


> I agree with emiellucifuge, mostly I like Symphonies in their entirity


Well I'm sure that's what most people like, but this thread is about picking out particular movements so that's what people are doing, doesn't mean they don't listen to the pieces in full.


----------



## Serenade

starry said:


> Well I'm sure that's what most people like, but this thread is about picking out particular movements so that's what people are doing, doesn't mean they don't listen to the pieces in full.


Quite... I don't believe I implied as much.


----------



## TWhite

Some that I particularly like: 

Brahms Fourth--Third movement
Rachmaninov First--First and Fourth movements.
Sibelius First--First movement
Shostakovich Fifth--Second movement
Mahler First--Second movement
Rachmaninov Second--Third and fourth movements
Brahms Second--Second movement
Beethoven First--Fourth movement
Beethoven Seventh--First and Fourth movements
Beethoven Eighth--First movement
Beethoven Ninth--Second movement
Schumann First--First movement
Dvorak Sixth--First and Fourth movements
Dvorak Eighth--Third and Fourth movements

Tom


----------



## Bobotox

Ok, here it goes.

Raff's 1st - 4th movement
Raff's 3rd - 1st, 3rd and 4th movements
Raff's 4th - 4th movement
Raff's 5th - 1st and 4th movements
Raff's 6th - 3rd movement
Raff's 9th - 1st and 4th movement
Raff's 10th - 4th movement
Raff's 11th - 1st movement
Rubinstein's 6th- 1st movement
Glazunov's 4th - 3rd movement
Lachner's 5th - 1st and 4th movements
Braga Santos's 4th - 4th movement
Spohr's 7th - 2nd movement
Brahms's 1st - 4th movement


----------



## JAKE WYB

*Dvorak* - 
Symphony 1 - I
Symphony 4 - II
*
Sibelius* -
Symphony 4 - I&III
Symphony 6 - 1 
Symphony 7 
*
Mahler* - 
Symphony 6 - IV -

*Shostakovich* 
- Symphony 6 - I
- Symphony 8 - I&IV - shostakovich doing dark and bleak does it for me
- Symphony 10 - I  any time
- Symphony 11 - II

*VW* - 
Symphony 5 - I

*BAX* 
- Symphony 1 - II - very chilling
Symphony 2 - III
Symphony 3 - II&epilogue - most beautiful slow movement imaginable

*Martinu *-
Smphony 1 - I
Symphony 4 - II
Symphony 6 - any they sot of blend


----------



## Ravellian

Alright.. I'll try.. I like 1st movements a lot o_o I guess my attention tends to drift later in the piece. 

Tchaikovsky 4 - 2nd movement
Tchaikovsky 6 - 1st and 4th movements
Mozart 25 - 1st movement
Mozart 40 - 1st movement
Beethoven 3 - 1st movement
Beethoven 7 - 2nd movement
Schubert 9 - 1st movement
Mahler 5 - 1st and 4th movements
Mahler 9 - last movement
Nielsen 5 - 1st movement

I don't much care for Brahms or Shostakovitch symphonies (yet).. I've listened to them quite a bit, but I still can't remember anything about them!! I also can't stand really stand the Schumann/Mendelssohn symphonies.


----------



## afterpostjack

Really hard to choose from Beethoven, since all of his symphonies contain fine movements. 
Beethoven: 9th: 1st mvt, 5th: 1st & 4th mvts, 8th: 2nd or 4th mvts, 2nd: 3rd & 4th mvts
Bach: Brandenburg concerto 1 ("sinfonia"): 2nd, 4th mvts.
Saint Saens: organ symphony, 3rd mvt
Shostakovich: 11th, 2nd mvt
Haydn: 22, 2nd mvt

Haven't heard enough of bruckner, mahler, nielsen, sibelius, etc to have an educated opinion about their symphonies, although that is about to change.


----------



## Earthling

Off the top of my head: 
*
Beethoven No. 6: 1st and final movements
Vaughan Williams No. 5: 3rd movement (Romanza)*

Those are guaranteed to get me misty eyed easily.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I love scherzo movements!


----------



## Guest

Earthling said:


> Vaughan Williams No. 5: 3rd movement (Romanza)


Agreed! The second mvt of the London Symphony is quite a lovely tune as well.

One of my favorites has to be the last mvt of Brahms' Fourth. In my mind the greatest compositional achievement ever.


----------



## gmubandgeek

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I love scherzo movements!


That makes one of us. One of my biggest gripes about Beethoven is that he changed the menuet to scherzo (I know they're related but it just isn't the same).

Here's my list

1. Haydn Symphony 92 "Oxford"- Movement III Menuet
2. Beethoven's 1st Symphony- Movement III tempi de menuetto (though it's technically a scherzo)
3. Mozart's 9th Symphony- Movement III menuet and movement IV Molto Allegro
4. Beethoven's 8th Symphony- Movement III tempi de menuetto
5. Shostakovich's 5th symphony- Movement IV Allegro non troppo
6. Haydn Symphony 45 "Farewell"- Movement IV Presto-Adagio

I know this list is heavily "classical era" but what can I say? I was born in the wrong time era.


----------



## Guest

One of my favorite symphonic adagios is the second movement from Dvorak's Seventh. Makes me tear up every time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think the Andante (3rd) movement from Glazunov's Symphony No. 5 may be one of the greatest and most beautiful things he ever composed.


----------



## emiellucifuge

starry said:


> Well I'm sure that's what most people like, but this thread is about picking out particular movements so that's what people are doing, doesn't mean they don't listen to the pieces in full.


Yes Starry, i know! but if i attempt it will look like this:

Dvorak Symphony No 7 movement 1
Dvorak Symphony No 7 Movement 2
Dvorak symphony No 7 movement 3
Dvorak symphony no 7 movement 4


----------



## maestro267

*Vaughan Williams*
No. 1 - IV
No. 2 - I
No. 5 - I
No. 7 - III
No. 8 - IV

*Tchaikovsky*
No. 1 - II & IV
No. 3 - V
No. 5 - II
No. 6 - III
Manfred - I

*Mahler*
No. 2 - V
No. 3 - I
No. 6 - IV
No. 7 - I
No. 8 - II

Among others.


----------



## JAKE WYB

Glazunov - Symphony 4 - 1st movement - one of the healthiest and unspoilt flowing sweeps of breezy and beautiful music I think that there is in any romantic symphony - a whole quarter of an hour of loveliness

Dvroak - symphony 4 - slow movement - I find this to be the best movemet of his earlier symphonies - warm and consoling without complication but great subtelty and honesty like all good dvorak


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

JAKE WYB said:


> Glazunov - Symphony 4 - 1st movement - one of the healthiest and unspoilt flowing sweeps of breezy and beautiful music I think that there is in any romantic symphony - a whole quarter of an hour of loveliness


 



 Exactly.

I like that term "healthiest." He's one of the most sanest composers ever haha! That's my overall favorite symphony by Glazunov too. The scherzo is also one of those works where you just sit there and let yourself be drowned in its lyricism.


----------



## Jules141

So hard!

- Vaughn Williams
#2 - mvt. 3

- Shostakovich
#5 - mvt. 2
#8 - mvt. 3
#10 - mvt. 2
#10 - mvt. 4

- Elgar
#1 - mvt. 4
#2 - mvt. 1
#2 - mvt. 2

- Prokofiev
#1 - mvt. 1
#4 - mvt. 1
#5 - mvt. 2
#6 - mvt. 2
#7 - mvt. 2

- Sibelius
#1 - mvt. 4
#5 - mvt. 3

- Bruckner
#4 - mvt. 1
#9 - mvt. 2

- Bliss
Colour - mvt. 4

- Neilson
#3 - mvt. 1
#5 - mvt. 2

- Mahler
#7 - mvt. 5
#8 - mvt. 2 (? mystic choir)

- Britten
Simple - mvt. 2

- Tchaikovsky
#2 - mvt. 3
#5 - mvt. 4
#6 - mvt. 1
#6 - mvt. 3

- Taneyev
#4 - mvt. 1


----------



## Alejiy

Hello........

I like best the second movement of Beethoven's 6th symphony
It's hard to pick a favorite since there are so many great works out there. I am probably leaning towards the first movement of Shostakovich 10. It's really long, and it explores so many different sounds and feelings. I think as a whole, Shosty 10 is an absolutely wonderful piece in the symphonic repertoire, but within it, the first movement stands out the most to me.
Source(s):
orchestral musician


----------



## afterpostjack

Aramis said:


> Beethoven No. 5: Last movement
> Beethoven No. 7: Slow movement and finale
> Berlioz SF: Reveries/passions et Un Bal.
> Mendelssohn No. 3: First movement
> Brahms No. 4: I love every movement, but there is one special moment in 3rd, which makes me wet.
> Brahms No. 1: First movement, especially opening.
> Schumann No. 1: First movement
> Haydn No. 53: 4rd movement
> Recently: Sibelus No. 2, First movement
> 
> I won't mention Mozart, it's impossible to choose just few favourties.


Listened through the presto of Haydn's 53rd, reminds me of the fire in Beethoven (in some places it reminds me of the finale of his 7th, which I deeply love). I love to discover new music.


----------



## Patricio Madrigal Cauduro

I chose only five, but there are many more:
Beethoven: No. 7, II. Allegretto.
Dvorak: No. 7, III. Scherzo. 
Sibelius: No.5, III. Allegro Molto.
Shubert: No. 9, I. Allegro moderato.
Mahler: No. 1, III. Feierlich und gemessen...


----------



## Patricio Madrigal Cauduro

Patricio Madrigal Cauduro said:


> I chose only five, but there are many more:
> Beethoven: No. 7, II. Allegretto.
> Dvorak: No. 7, III. Scherzo.
> Sibelius: No.5, III. Allegro Molto.
> Shubert: No. 8, I. Allegro moderato.
> Mahler: No. 1, III. Feierlich und gemessen...


I've made a correction: It's Shubert's No.8.


----------



## Nicola

Patricio Madrigal Cauduro said:


> I've made a correction: It's Shubert's No.8.


I think you mean "Schubert".


----------



## Wicked_one

I'll post just two this time:

Beethven's 8th, 1st movement;
Mahler's 4th, 3rd movement.

One brings tears in my eyes, the other one makes me feel so good that I feel my soul wanting to escape my body, which is weird, but a lovely feeling


----------



## Guest

I know it's a one-movement symphony, but the 'Lyric' section of Roy Harris' 3rd Symphony is one of the most beautiful things I've ever heard.


----------



## MarzipanCat

Shostakovich 5, 4th movement
Shostakovich 8, 3rd movement
Shostakovich 10, 2nd movement
Mahler 1, 1st and 3rd movements
Dvorak 8 3rd and 4th movements
Dvorak New World (any movement )
Tchaikovsky 5, 3rd movement
Schubert 9, 2nd and 3rd movements
Berlioz fantastique 2nd and 4th movements
Mendelssohn 4, 1st and 4th movements
Beethoven 7, 2nd movement
Borodin 3, 1st and 2nd movements

These are the movements I am enjoying currently, always looking to broaden the scope of what I listen.


----------



## deinoslogos

I'll keep it to one movement per composer so it doesn't get overkill.

Bruckner #8 3rd 
Shotakovich #4 1st
Schubert #8 1st
Beethoven #3 1st
Mahler #6 4th
Sibelius #2 4th
Brahms #3 4th
Beethoven #3 1st
Mozart #40 4th

Damn this is extremely hard.


----------



## TrevBus

I agree w/Weston. However, to participate I will give 2 movement from 2 composers and both the 4th movement.

Beethoveen's 5th

Joly Braga Santos 4th.

If there is indeed a heaven, then these 2 movements and there composers come very close to proving it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

*Sibelius:* Symphony no. 7


----------



## maestro267

Mahler 3 - I
Brahms 4 - IV
Bax 4 - I
Tchaikovsky 5 - II
Arnold 5 - II
Dvorak 9 - IV
Bruckner 5 - IV
Bruckner 8 - III
Prokofiev 4 - I
Mahler 2 - V


----------



## Baeron

Shostakovich 5th - Mov. 2 and 4
Shostakovich 10th - Mov. 2
Tchaikovsky 4th - Mov. 4
Tchaikovsky 6th Mov. 1 and 4
Bruckner 4th - Mov. 3
Bruckner 7th - Mov. 2
Brucker 8th - Mov.4
Brahms 1st - Mov. 4
Brahms 3rd - Mov. 3
Mahler 1st - Mov. 1-2-3-4
Mahler 2nd - Mov. 4-5
Mahler 4th - Mov. 3
Mahler 5th - Mov. 3-4
Mahler 9th - Mov. 1 and 4
Beethoven 1st - Mov. 1
Beethoven 3rd - Mov. 1-2-3-4
Beethoven 4th - Mov. 4
Beethoven 5th - Mov. 3-4
Beethoven 7th - Mov. 1-2-3-4
Beethoven 8th - Mov. 2 and 4
Beethoven 9th - Mov. 1-2-3-4
Saint-Saens 3rd - Mov.2 (Part 2)
Schubert 8th (or 7th.... wathever; The Unfinished) - Mov.1
Schumann 3rd - Mov. 4

And the list goes on....
(I just could'nt cut off these><)


----------



## DeepR

Mozart 41 - 4
Mahler 2 - 5
Scriabin 3 - 1 (Introduction + Luttes)


----------



## Bas

Beethoven 6, 1st
Beethoven 5, 3rd
Schubert 8, both 
Schubert 5, finale
Saint-Saëns Organ Symphony, 2nd, 3rd


----------



## JCarmel

I used to have favourite movements but now I don't to the same degree. Instead, I enjoy certain symphonic works more than others (perhaps) because of the memories that they muster in the mind. Although strictly, it's not specific memories that are evoked rather than states of mind that are recalled or re-presented, for me to remember and experience and cogitate-on, with accompanying nods of the head when appropriate. Just shafts of mood or emotions experienced, that have conglomerated around the music. (That sounds a bit like a soggy porridge-effect but I hope that you, dear reader...will know what I mean...)

So...I'm unashamedly going for 'Mood-Music!!'...the very particular effect on my mind/memory as soon as I begin listening, as my raison d'etre for this particular choice of symphonies.

Bruckner's 4th
Mozart's 35th
Franck's D Minor
Mendelssohn's 'Lobgesang' & 'Scottish'
Brahms' 4th
Rachmaninov's 2nd
Schumann's 1st
Haydn's 'Military' & 'London'

Sorry, it's a bit of a boring choice folks...but there we are.


----------



## Symphonical

Beethoven, 3rd, 4th mvt
Beethoven, 5th, 2nd and 4th mvts
Beethoven, 6th, 2nd mvt
Beethoven, 7th, 4th mvt
Beethoven, 9th, 4th mvt
Mozart, 40th, 1st and 4th mvts
Mozart, 41th, 4th mvt
Saint Saens, 3rd, 4th mvt
Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique, 5th mvt
Tchaikovsky, 4th, 4th mvt
Tchaikovsky, 5th, 4th mvt
Brahms, 4th, 4th
Mahler, 5th, 1st and 4th mvts
Schubert, 9th, 4th mvt

As you can tell, I'm partial to a good finale


----------



## TitanisWalleri

Mahler 9, Movement One: Andante comodo
Shostakovich 5, Movement Four: Allegro non troppo
Mahler 9, Movement Four: Adagio. Sehr langsam und noch zuruckhaltend
Mahler 5, Movement One: Trauermarsch
Mahler 2, Movement Four: Urlicht 
Dvorak Symphony from the New World, Movement Four: Allegro non fuoco


----------



## Skilmarilion

Just a few favourites that I've been turning to recently ...

Mahler 3rd, mov. 6
Mahler 4th, mov. 2 + 3
Mahler 5th, mov. 1
Sibelius 3rd, mov. 2
Tchaikovsky 4th, mov. 2
Mendelssohn 3rd, mov. 1
Rachmaninov 2nd, mov. 1 - 3


----------



## Vesteralen

Favorite opening movement - Vaughan Williams - Symphony No 2 (Barbarolli) (Most vivid mental images I've ever gotten from music)
Favorite slow movement - Schumann - Symphony No 2 (violins sound like a heavenly chorus at the climax in Kubelik version)
Favorite scherzo/minuet - Mozart Sym 39 (Szell) I love that trio so much - it appeals to my simple soul
Favorite last movement - Nielsen - Symphony No 5 - (basically the whole second half of this work - Super-powerful stuff)


----------



## Cosmos

Oh God where do I start...I'll go alphabetically

Beethoven: 
- Symphony 2 Mov. 1
- Symphony 3 Mov. 1
- Symphony 3 Mov. 4
- Symphony 5 Mov. 1 (cliche I KNOW)
- Symphony 6 Mov. 1
- Symphony 7 Mov. 1, 2, and 4
- Symphony 9 the whole thing
Brahms
- Symphony 3 Mov. 1
- Symphony 3 Mov. 3
Bruckner
- Symphony 1 Mov. 1
- Symphony 2 Mov. 1
- Symphony 4 Mov. 1
- Symphony 5 Mov. 1
- Symphony 7 Mov. 2
- Symphony 8 Mov. 4
- Symphony 9 ALL of it
Mahler
- 1/1
- 2/3
- 3/1
- 4/4
- 5/1, 3, 4, 5
- 6/2 (or 3)
- 7/1, 5
- 9/1
Mendelssohn
- 2/1
Rachmaninov
- 2/1
Shostakovich
- 1/2
- 5/1


----------



## Guest

Beethoven:
1/2
7/2
9/4
Dvorak:
8/2
9/1
Brahms: 
4/1
Saint-Saens:
3/4
Liszt:
Faust/1

etc...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Haydn: 52 IV
Beethoven: 2 I
Mahler: 1 IV, 7 I
*Sibelius:* 1 III, 2 II, 3 III, 4 I, 5 I, 6 I, 7 ALL OF IT!!!!


----------



## DaDirkNL

My favourites are:
Mozart's Symphony 35, 1st movement
Mozart's Symphony 40, 3rd movement
Mozart's Symphony 29, 1st and 3rd movement
Schubert's Symphony 9, 1st movement
Beethoven's Symphony 7, 3rd movement
Mahler's Symphony 2, 4th movement
Beethoven's Symphony 3, 1st movement


----------



## Cheyenne

My very favourite: first movement of the Eroica; and it may well be my favourite piece of music. The profuse praise H.L. Mencken award it (denouncing the rest of the symphony in the process) has always satisfied me a great deal therefore, so as to reassure me that I am not the only one that vastly prefers it over the rest of the symphony. BANG, BANG; and Beethoven is of.


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

Here goes, in no particular order

1) Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904) Symphony No.9 In E Minor Op.95, "From The New World" IV - Finale - Allegro con fuoco

2) Peter Ill'yich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893) Symphony No.5 In E Minor, Op.64 - IV - Finale - Andante maestoso - Allegro vivace (I actually enjoy the whole symphony)

3) Jean Sibelius (1865-1957) Symphony No.5 In E Flat Major, Op.82 - III - Finale - Allegro molto

4) Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791) Symphony No.40 In G Minor, K550 - I - Molto allegro

5) Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791) Symphony No.35 In D Major K385 "Haffner" - IV - Presto (I actually enjoy the whole symphony)

6) Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847) Symphony No.4 In A Major, Op. 90, "Italian" - I - Allegro vivace

7) Sergei Rachmaninov (1873-1943) Symphony No.2 In E Minor, Op.27 - II - Allegro molto - Meno mosso - Tempo I (don't worry, I do like the Adagio, but it's just not my favourite movement of the symphony)

8) Sergei Prokofiev (1891-1953) Symphony No.1 In D Major, "Classical" - IV - Finale - Molto vivace

9) Peter Ill'yich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893) Symphony No.5 In E Minor, Op.64 - III - Valse: Allegro moderato (see additional comments for choice 2)

10) Peter Ill'yich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893) Symphony No.6 In B Minor, Op.74, "Pathetique" - II - Allegro con grazia

11) Franz Schubert (1797-1828) Symphony No.5 In B Flat Major, D485 - III - Minuet and Trio: Allegro molto (I actually enjoy the whole symphony)

12) Franz Schubert (1797-1828) - Symphony No.8 In B Minor, D759, "Unfinished" - II Andante con moto

13) Franz Schubert (1797-1828) Symphony No.9 In C Major, D944, "Great" - IV - Finale - Allegro vivace

14) Ludwig Van Beethoven (1770-1827) Symphony No.6 In F Major, Op.68 "Pastoral" - II - Scene by the brook (Andante molto moto)

15) Ludwig Van Beethoven (1770-1827) Symphony No.7 In A Major, Op.92 - III - Presto

16) Johannes Brahms - Symphony No.1 In C Minor, Op.68 - I - Un poco sostenuto - Allegro

17) Johannes Brahms (1833-1897) Symphony No.2 In D Major, Op.73 - IV - Allegro con spirito

18) Johannes Brahms (1833-1897) Symphony No.3 In F Major, Op.90 - III - Poco Allegretto

19) Johannes Brahms (1833-1897) Symphony No.4 In E Minor, Op.98 - III - Allegro giocoso

I'm sure I have some more, but I'm unable to think of them at the moment. Hope this inspires some great listening.


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> Mozart 41 - 4
> Mahler 2 - 5
> Scriabin 3 - 1 (Introduction + Luttes)


a few more favorites

Beethoven 1 - 4
Beethoven 9 - 2
Tchaikovsky 1 - 3
Bruckner 7 - 3 
Dvorak 9 - 3
Mahler 8 - 2 (chorus mysticus)
Scriabin 1 - 6


----------



## Skilmarilion

Some more that I would add to my previous list ...

Tchaikovsky 5th, mov. 2
Tchaikovsky 6th, mov. 1 + 4
Mahler 1st, mov. 3
Mahler 2nd, mov. 4
Mozart 25th, mov. 1
Dvorak 9th, mov. 1
Shostakovich 5th, mov. 1 + 3
Brahms 3rd, mov. 3
Vaughan Williams 'London', mov. 2


----------



## Art Rock

Is this a generation gap? The MP3 generation versus the old geezers?

I can't imagine picking out movements of complete symphonies as "favourites" - I want to hear the whole composition!


----------



## Cheyenne

Art Rock said:


> Is this a generation gap? The MP3 generation versus the old geezers?
> 
> I can't imagine picking out movements of complete symphonies as "favourites" - I want to hear the whole composition!


H.L. Mencken stated he vastly preferred the first movement of the Eroica symphony over the others, and such statements were not at all uncommon even before music could be recorded; in fact, recitals featuring part of a work appeared quite frequently, judging from Shaw's music criticism. An obvious example is the second movement of Beethoven's seventh symphony, or even Der Große Fuge, extended beginning and ending or not -- or what about the ouvertures of operas or incidental music? No one ever feels it strange to mention a favourite scene or act in a movie: quite often they fall apart in the last act, or set up slowly in the first one. Why should it be so strange in a symphony? Ives doesn't mind when you take A Symphony: New England apart:

"…There is no special musical connection among these four movements…which leads me to observe that quite a number of larger forms (symphonies, sonatas, suites, etc.) may not always necessarily form, or were originally intended to form, such a complete organic whole that the breath of unity is smothered all out if one or two movements are played separately sometimes."

And of course we hear the work in full -- we just occasionally prefer one movement over the others.


----------



## isridgewell

Opening Movement of Walton Symphony No 1.


----------



## Hubert Parry

A difficult challenge as some of the very greatest movements retain their brilliance in juxtaposition with another. The list would very very long but one movement stands out above all others for me, and that is the second movement of Beethoven's 3rd Symphony.






I can even narrow down a section (from around 29:50-32.40) - especially when contrasted with the rest of the symphony, this passage is as close to perfection as I have come across.


----------



## Clara Esmolla

For me that is,
Mozart 36 -- First Movement
Beethoven 3 -- First Movement
Schubert 6 -- First & Second Movement
Mendelssohn 4 -- Second Movement
Brahms 1~4 -- Second Movement (Emotional, Intriguing and full of meditation 
Bruckner 4 -- First Movement
Mahler 2 -- Second Movement (Really Melodic for Mahler)


----------



## starry

Clara Esmolla said:


> For me that is,
> Mozart 36 -- First Movement
> Mendelssohn 4 -- Second Movement


The slow intro to 36 is amazing, but I do like the second movement more with it's graceful beauty. Among the more ceremonial sounding 1st movements I think I like 34's and 41's more.

That's probably an usual choice for the Mendelssohn. I think it's an underrated symphony here, some seem to think it's just a very light and happy symphony. My favourite movement is likely the 3rd, Sinopoli gives an anguished rendition.


----------



## senza sordino

Mozart 41 last movement, just sublime
Beethoven 3, 1st movement, there's a chord played by all that seems to end the classical period and enter a brand new world
Beethoven 9, choral movement, nothing IMHO is better
Berlioz, symphony fantastic, 4th movement, when his head gets chopped off
Mendelssohn 4 , 1st movement, because I love the movie Breaking Away
Brahms 2, 4 movement, love those horns
Dvorak 9th, adagio, lovely
Tchaikovsky 6, 2nd movement waltz with a limp
Mahler 4, 4th movement, it's a song!
Mahler 5, opening of 1st movement, love the trumpet 
Sibelius 5, 1st movement, love the busy strings in the background 
Shostakovich 5, 2nd movement, quirky and fun. I missed my entrance on second violin performing this


----------



## Lord Lance

So many to choose from! I list one movement for each composer. 

These are the ones I can remember from the top of my head:

1. Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 - First Movement
2. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 3 - First Movement
3. Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 4 - First Movement
4. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Symphony No. 41 - First Movement
5. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 - Second Movement
6. Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 - Third Movement
7. Franz Schubert - Symphony No. 9 - First Movement
8. Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 100 - First Movement

So, as you can see, I have a particular affection for first movements!


----------

